# Owner type jeep



## Ptkelly (Aug 12, 2017)

Hello all. 
I married a beautiful filipina and I am planning a trip for X'mas this year and will stay almost 2 months... 

I checked on car rental and, well it would be so darn expensive that I am considering having her brother in law find and purchase an owner type Jeep then just gifting it to them...... 

As an American I think they are among the most awesome things I have ever seen. 

Now, would I be painting a target on my back if I did this. 

Would I draw attention to myself? 


It would be used around taygaytay and Manila for sure and possibly a trip to bicol(still thinking on that) 

Can a new one be purchased? 

Thanks all


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

I may stand to be corrected, but I think most of the jeep clone-lookalike-or whatever you call them are pretty much individual made using most any combination of parts that can be scrounged up and put together. I don't think there is a manufacturer of them as such and you would just have to buy one from someone who wants to sell theirs. I had a friend here in Iloilo who was building one a few years ago, don't know if he ever finished it or not as he had some serious life changes(Asawa contacted Cancer & died) and he did at that time own a van he drove around in. There may be some companies or individuals around who will build to order. Maybe someone with more direct knowledge of this subject will chime in.

Fred


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

You wouldn't be painting a target on your back for driving an Owner Jeepney the danger or draw back would be if you hit someone or involved in a traffic incident you could be stuck here a very long time.

You also mentioned you are coming here during high season months, even if you have purchased a vehicle good luck finding a decent room to rent or get on a waiting list. Many of these tourist spots are also frequented by citizens and always packed with tourists.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

Point to remember with owner type jeeps is they are very basic most have no aircon and for a trip from Manila to Tagatay or Bicol not suitable at all. Another thing is parts it may have a Toyota badge on the front but its likely 
50% of it could be from other brands.when we first arrived i wanted to buy one, but the brother who owned one 
Let me drive his very fast and cheap to run for local runs etc.
But he sold it later.
If you want a jeep there are mini versions of the iconic jeepney that are made by the jeepney makers.
I would love to own one of them but the boss said no so we had to buy a car !


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

expatuk2016 said:


> Point to remember with owner type jeeps is they are very basic most have no aircon and for a trip from Manila to Tagatay or Bicol not suitable at all. Another thing is parts it may have a Toyota badge on the front but its likely
> 50% of it could be from other brands.when we first arrived i wanted to buy one, but the brother who owned one
> Let me drive his very fast and cheap to run for local runs etc.
> But he sold it later.
> ...


A car it is expatuk, I hear you as others will, great for around the farm or local but a longer trip? No thanks. Very cheap wheels but a choice that needs to be seriously considered.

Cheer Steve


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

They were very popular 15-20 years ago. Rerely see one in our area now.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gary D said:


> They were very popular 15-20 years ago. Rerely see one in our area now.


Agree Gary but if that's where the OP is looking? See them from time to time in the province but rarely i
n the bigger picture, cheap to buy and maintain, like that but would hate to spend 5 to 6 hours travelling to Manila to pick up my Man from the airport or him to do the same and then return, nope sorry, long term, choose your wheels and short term simply hire or take the bus for 6 hours.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

The initial post was about a two-month stay and give away vehicle for the in-laws I couldn't think of better vehicle it's still gonna cost anywhere from 100,000 - 150,000 pesos and the perfect vehicle in the provincial area's, I had the chance to buy one also but the carburetor was messed up.


----------



## Ptkelly (Aug 12, 2017)

Thanks, I plan on securing a condo in the next couple weeks.... 
But the Otj idea. 

I think those ate cool and for a little more than the price of a rental for a couple of months I can do a lot of good for my wife's family even if I hire her brother in law to drive for us.... 

As an American I would love a simple stainless steel machine like that to tour with.. 

Now I just need to find one that's in as good a shape as possible letting her kuya pretty much make the choice .....

I figure 2500-3000 USD should get a pretty darn good one..... 

Yeah, I hope.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

I think you are looking at 250K to 500K pesos for a half way decent one. 

Not that it would happen to you but from my experience leaving a vehicle in the hands of those that cannot afford to keep it running is a mistake. I have had them keep asking for money to maintain it and still when I would return 3 years later it is worthless to use on my vacations. I would just rent a jeepney with driver on the days you require it. Even on long trips of 200km it will only be like 5000 pesos, much cheaper on short hauls.

Tim


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

You have to realise they were just cobbled together in someone's back yard, most likely never completely roadworthy when new. An uncle had one and the bonnet would fly up driving down the road, turned a corner one day and suddenly a back wheel was sticking out one foot spitting ball bearings. Another friend had one where the hand break was never fitted and on most the only electrics to work is the horn.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Gary D said:


> You have to realise they were just cobbled together in someone's back yard, most likely never completely roadworthy when new. An uncle had one and the bonnet would fly up driving down the road, turned a corner one day and suddenly a back wheel was sticking out one foot spitting ball bearings. Another friend had one where the hand break was never fitted and on most the only electrics to work is the horn.


Got a big laugh out of that last statement!!! Seems as if the first and to some the only thing they learn to handle is the horn button. As I have mentioned in the past, the atrocious driving habits are my major sore point about living here. 

2 days ago one of the speed freaks took off my driverside mirror as he was passing a long string of cars in a no passing zone and was completely in my lane and I couldn't get out of his way in time. In general they do drive like imbeciles, especially the Jeepney & Taxi drivers but the general population is not much better.

Fred


----------



## Ptkelly (Aug 12, 2017)

I agree with the utter and complete chaos of the traffic that's sort of the reason I don't want something expensive and nice..... 

I honestly would go with a brand spanking new motorcycle (tricycle) but the wife won't let me explore on my own..... Can't blame her, I would probably be a Hood ornament and the last thing I would hear is a happy beeping as I met oblivion! 

But I would waste tanks of feul just driving around seeing stuff at my whim, that's what I want. 

Last time I went everyone wanted way too much money to run me around and I got charged for two seats everywhere because I am the side of 2 philipino....... Like a giant to them. 

That two times I went I saw the mall of Asia, her moms house and taygaytay's main road....... 

I wanna explore. 

But you all are right about the traffic and maintenance. 

I will not buy a "modern" expensive vehicle I refuse to!


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Ptkelly said:


> I agree with the utter and complete chaos of the traffic that's sort of the reason I don't want something expensive and nice.....
> 
> I honestly would go with a brand spanking new motorcycle (tricycle) but the wife won't let me explore on my own..... Can't blame her, I would probably be a Hood ornament and the last thing I would hear is a happy beeping as I met oblivion!
> 
> ...


Hi Pt, I see the good and bad points in buying a vehicle like that, tempting also for us just to run around the province when we finally settle. Many good points have been raised here especially leaving it there for the family.

We installed a well, electric pump and plumbing into the inlaws house, not expensive by our standards but something they could never afford, certainly beats hand pump and dippers, well a month later the better half was asked to help pay for the extra electricity, I said no on principle, tell your mum and dad to turn off the pump and go back to the hand pump,,,,,,, still using the electric pump with no more asks.

We travel there annually for 1 to 2 months and simply hire a car, earlier this year we hired a 1 year old Mitsubishi mid sized sedan, PHP 32k per month, 5k refundable deposit which yes was refunded in cash as was paid, also only 500 pesos to drop off and 500 to pick up in Manila.

If you want their details send me a PM.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

bigpearl said:


> Hi Pt, I see the good and bad points in buying a vehicle like that, tempting also for us just to run around the province when we finally settle. Many good points have been raised here especially leaving it there for the family.
> 
> We installed a well, electric pump and plumbing into the inlaws house, not expensive by our standards but something they could never afford, certainly beats hand pump and dippers, well a month later the better half was asked to help pay for the extra electricity, I said no on principle, tell your mum and dad to turn off the pump and go back to the hand pump,,,,,,, still using the electric pump with no more asks.
> 
> ...


That was a fantastic deal Steve, car rental has always seemed extraordinarily expensive here, my last rental was a Toyota Vios and that cost me more than double your price.

I can see the appeal of the Jeep, I had a Jeep Wrangler at one time, absolutely loved it, but I'm afraid that, as many have commented, most of the jeep type vehicles in Philippines are not actually Jeeps at all, just a hand-built jeep look-alike and almost certainly not safe to drive. My advice would be to steer clear, you can pick up 2nd hand Japanese cars for about the same price, with safe, modern brakes, steering, electrics and almost as importantly, air-conditioning.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Why not look into a surplus vehicle?

These are used from Japan, shipped over in parts and put back together with the steering wheel on the correct side. Ther are plentiful and parts should never be a problem. 



I paid just over 200k for a 'new' one in 2014 and see used ones listed in the 150k range.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Manitoba said:


> Why not look into a surplus vehicle?
> 
> These are used from Japan, shipped over in parts and put back together with the steering wheel on the correct side. Ther are plentiful and parts should never be a problem.
> 
> ...


Glad someone else brought this subject up as I also have one of these little vans, but I didn't want to sound like a car salesman for them.

Fred


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

fmartin_gila said:


> Glad someone else brought this subject up as I also have one of these little vans, but I didn't want to sound like a car salesman for them.
> 
> Fred


Mine was a lot of fun to drive. It was a 4 door pick up style. Had 18 people in it once (4 in the front, 6 in the back seats and 8 standing in the box, just about burst the tyres lol).

No power, best I ever did was 90 kph downhill with a tail wind and AC off. The normal top end was about 70kph but that was fast enough on Philippine roads outside of the NCR.They only have a 670cc three-cylinder engine in them but mine was also 4WD and lots of ground clearance. In Canada, they sell snowmobiles with the same engine in them.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

hogrider said:


> That was a fantastic deal Steve, car rental has always seemed extraordinarily expensive here, my last rental was a Toyota Vios and that cost me more than double your price.
> 
> I can see the appeal of the Jeep, I had a Jeep Wrangler at one time, absolutely loved it, but I'm afraid that, as many have commented, most of the jeep type vehicles in Philippines are not actually Jeeps at all, just a hand-built jeep look-alike and almost certainly not safe to drive. My advice would be to steer clear, you can pick up 2nd hand Japanese cars for about the same price, with safe, modern brakes, steering, electrics and almost as importantly, air-conditioning.


hogrider, Dave? Slap me as I am a ***** with names, all the years in sewer trenches. Yes the deal is there with that car company, as we are just looking to book for next March and the Mitsubishi mirage (bistarmising) that we had for a month is still the same price delivered, while not like our cars in Oz was acceptable and did the job at a good price, PHP 32k delivered to our hotel. Bengie is looking at a 2015/16 Vios and that will be 35k; his choice.

Leaving a house, car/motorbike with the relies gratis, you look after it for us is a no no, a can of worms. Bengie gave his motorbike to family to help out as no wheels in the direct family and not only were we asked to pay for rego but maintenance also,,,,,,,,,, that got the short shift, take it to the dump or sell it,,,,, still going and never another request.

We do agree that car rentals are over priced with the big names, been there and paid, we found this company and are happy and will continue to deal with them. There is another big name company (international) that have reasonable prices but they diddled us on scratches under the body that wasn't on the scratch sheet and no matter the arguing we anded up 10k down, never again. I can let you know that company if you like.

Going back to the OP's topic, buying and gifting a set of wheels to the family, fraught with danger, the rules and responsibilities need to be on the table in black and white prior to purchase and one needs to be forthright with both partner and family.

Cheers, Steve


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Manitoba said:


> Why not look into a surplus vehicle?
> 
> These are used from Japan, shipped over in parts and put back together with the steering wheel on the correct side. Ther are plentiful and parts should never be a problem.
> 
> ...


Sounds good for a new set of wheels, can you elaborate for us readers as I am sure given the costs there will be plenty of interest.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

bigpearl said:


> hogrider, Dave? Slap me as I am a ***** with names, all the years in sewer trenches. Yes the deal is there with that car company, as we are just looking to book for next March and the Mitsubishi mirage (bistarmising) that we had for a month is still the same price delivered, while not like our cars in Oz was acceptable and did the job at a good price, PHP 32k delivered to our hotel. Bengie is looking at a 2015/16 Vios and that will be 35k; his choice.
> 
> Leaving a house, car/motorbike with the relies gratis, you look after it for us is a no no, a can of worms. Bengie gave his motorbike to family to help out as no wheels in the direct family and not only were we asked to pay for rego but maintenance also,,,,,,,,,, that got the short shift, take it to the dump or sell it,,,,, still going and never another request.
> 
> ...


Hi Steve
I would be interested in the name of the company you rent from. Do you know if they operate in Davao?
Cheers
David


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

hogrider said:


> Hi Steve
> I would be interested in the name of the company you rent from. Do you know if they operate in Davao?
> Cheers
> David


Hi David, not sure if I am allowed to post their website but as you asked and I feel it could be beneficial to other readers also. They are based in Laguna, a smaller company that took a bit of finding by Bengie, found by searching FB. Perhaps there are similar companies in Davao.

https://www.stewardrentacar.com/contact-us

Their monthly rates are negotiable and probably best done by a Filipino not a "wealthy" Kano.

Good luck with your search.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Ptkelly (Aug 12, 2017)

I wound up getting a 125cc yamaha (brand new) for about a grand with the intent to make a tricycle...... 

But, i didnt know about a new addition to the philippines.... The bajaj, i wish i knew about that i will get one next time.....


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Ptkelly said:


> I wound up getting a 125cc yamaha (brand new) for about a grand with the intent to make a tricycle......
> 
> But, i didnt know about a new addition to the philippines.... The bajaj, i wish i knew about that i will get one next time.....


Hey Pt, happy new year to you and all forum members, 2018, a busy year for us. Only an observation but a 125 may be a little under powered as a tricycle, perhaps keep that to play and invest in a Bajaj for family needs.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

bigpearl said:


> Sounds good for a new set of wheels, can you elaborate for us readers as I am sure given the costs there will be plenty of interest.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Steve, Just happened across this post of yours and apparently Manitoba missed it too. He said he paid about P200,000 for his. I paid P185000 for mine but mine is a very plain no options except AC and Electric Power Steering full van type body whereas I think his started out as a full bodied van but was customized to trim off the rear part of the body behind the second side doors and made into a small pickup or as you Aussies refer to as a small tray on a Ute and his may be a higher grade package/trim. They are run out in Japan then sold very cheaply at auctions. Cut apart so they can be shipped 7 or 8 to a container sent to Cebu and reassembled. during the assembly process they do go through and repair as needed most of the mechanicals and change the steering from the right side(Japanese) to the left side(philippines). Mine had new glass all around, new upholstry and door panels, new rubber seals at all the doors & hatches. New tires all the way around. Basicly a new vehicle without the new car smell and at a very good price. Did have a couple glitches which they took care of at no charge. I bought mine from a dealer named Domescon here in Iloilo City but there should be some different dealers in different parts of the Phils. Hope this helps with your decision about vehicles. More info if needed, just trying to be concise and to the point.

Fred


----------



## Ptkelly (Aug 12, 2017)

I hear ya, whwn i sent the cash i didnt know about the bajaj or by god that is what i would have bought.... I like everything about it! 
And i got the 125 for the price brand spanking new and after i leave i will give it to her brother in law and sister.... I may or may not get a side car im still concidering that one. 

Next year i am planning to build an appt on the upper floor of her moms place so we have a place here and the bajaj IS MY CHOICE, i just did not know about them before i got here dec 5


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Whilst I hope you enjoy your stay in PH, I hear the alarm bellings ringing again loud and clear here.
I urge you to read the many and varied posts concerning moving and living (or visiting a loved one) in the Philippines.
Without any disrespect intended, you seem to have the head in a clouds a little. This can be a great country to live or reside for a short period, or it can be a landmine - 'caveat emptor' as the saying goes.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

fmartin_gila said:


> Got a big laugh out of that last statement!!! Seems as if the first and to some the only thing they learn to handle is the horn button. As I have mentioned in the past, the atrocious driving habits are my major sore point about living here.
> 
> 2 days ago one of the speed freaks took off my driverside mirror as he was passing a long string of cars in a no passing zone and was completely in my lane and I couldn't get out of his way in time. In general they do drive like imbeciles, especially the Jeepney & Taxi drivers but the general population is not much better.
> 
> Fred


You got that right Fred.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

fmartin_gila said:


> Steve, Just happened across this post of yours and apparently Manitoba missed it too. He said he paid about P200,000 for his. I paid P185000 for mine but mine is a very plain no options except AC and Electric Power Steering full van type body whereas I think his started out as a full bodied van but was customized to trim off the rear part of the body behind the second side doors and made into a small pickup or as you Aussies refer to as a small tray on a Ute and his may be a higher grade package/trim. They are run out in Japan then sold very cheaply at auctions. Cut apart so they can be shipped 7 or 8 to a container sent to Cebu and reassembled. during the assembly process they do go through and repair as needed most of the mechanicals and change the steering from the right side(Japanese) to the left side(philippines). Mine had new glass all around, new upholstry and door panels, new rubber seals at all the doors & hatches. New tires all the way around. Basicly a new vehicle without the new car smell and at a very good price. Did have a couple glitches which they took care of at no charge. I bought mine from a dealer named Domescon here in Iloilo City but there should be some different dealers in different parts of the Phils. Hope this helps with your decision about vehicles. More info if needed, just trying to be concise and to the point.
> 
> Fred


Hi Fred,
Yes sounds like a good deal but I read on another site that these imports were stopped for was it tax reasons if memory serves so never followed up on it. Always interested in a bargain if you can light the candle and show the way, I'm sure other members would be interested also.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

bigpearl said:


> Hi Fred,
> Yes sounds like a good deal but I read on another site that these imports were stopped for was it tax reasons if memory serves so never followed up on it. Always interested in a bargain if you can light the candle and show the way, I'm sure other members would be interested also.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Steve, I don't know of the dealers in any other places but here in Iloilo but I'm sure there are some in most every area as these little Kei class vehicles seem to be very popular (probably cause they don't cost too much) as I see quite a few of them in every area I have been to. Seems as if I have heard of a group or club up somewhere in the Manila area of owners of these vehicles. Some searching might gain you some results. Sorry I can't be of more help than that.

Fred


----------



## rebuilder86 (Jan 26, 2018)

jeeps arent made in a backyard


----------



## rebuilder86 (Jan 26, 2018)

i have a cavite made 1997 model long wheel base softtop utility semi stainless type with toyota 4k motor. 
ive had it for about 4 years

problems i have.
rust on chassis and underbody
inability to identify parts
inability to order special parts as all parts stores require a VIN number to cross refference parts. its simply a no from any parts enterpreter, they simpl6 wont order a part for a partixular car without having that cars vin number. so welding and remanufacturing are my new skills since acquiring mine.
engine is now slapping about, i have taken the head off because of a gasket problem, and found the pistons move 1mm in their bores. rebuilds are expensive here when u have white skin so its out of the question.
forever chasing corroded electrical connections, like daily.
canvas roof material is never going to last more than 2 years. mine was brand new and ive replaced it twice since. (in 4 years)
brakes, steering and other safety related components require the utmost mechanical knowledge and respect, and daily inspection, because if u trust this machine to last like one manufactured by a car manufacturer, you will end up on top of a motorcyclist or a small child and then be behind bars.

the good things.
its insanely cheap to fix problems with this engine, so long as you are near a regional hub, not in the moddle of the provinces like myself.
its great fun, so long as u are always checking the brakes and steering.
you will never be looked upon as an arrogant foreigner, you are driving a cheap vehicle. My jeep helps me fit in with the local community, and ppl recognise me as a hard working person who tries to provide safe transport for my family. Therefor i am able to avoid some of the skin tax associated with driving around in a brand new SUV.
Respect from Police. Had an accident, immediately admitted fault, paid for motorcycle repair, made friends with all police invloved and the motorcyclist, and atill catch up with them for a beer to this day. All because they were interested in the jeepy.


----------

